# Guns are set up on Rime!



## ALLSKIING (Sep 30, 2019)

Soon!

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Oct 1, 2019)

Yes, the shots I saw on NE Ski Industry showed the guns out, with the Haul Rope up and spliced but no chairs hung.  I would guess K still needs 1-2 weeks more to hang them, test out the systems, load test and get the certification from the tram board.  I would think that gives them a ready date right around mid October, allowing for a typical mid to late run if Ma Nature cooperates.  I wonder more what type of a cluster F the base of the K1 is going to be and lodge for day 1.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 1, 2019)

Per photos on Kzone  Chairs are being hung, and lift is being powered by electric for that operation. Also someone said Jeff Temple said the lift will be ready by 10/9.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 1, 2019)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Per photos on Kzone  Chairs are being hung, and lift is being powered by electric for that operation. Also someone said Jeff Temple said the lift will be ready by 10/9.



Just as an FYI, the only time that lift, or basically any lift, runs on anything but electric is when the auxillary diesel is in use.

If you're smelling diesel as you near the terminal with the drive motor and there's not a snowcat or 2 in the immediate area, chances are that the lift is running on auxillary, and you won't be riding it too much longer than day


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 1, 2019)

Not entirely true. Modern chairs can be ordered with 2 APU drives. The Secondary diesel is usually sized appropriately to power the lift at near design speed. While the second (the real emergency APU) is much smallet an just long enough to evacuate the lift. This is why there are some chairs that (the Sugarloaf Superquad comes to mind) that have operated on diesel for days on end when they have lost power or there is an electric curtailment. Keep in mind you cannot continue to load the lift with only a single drive available. This is whennthe multiple APUs come in.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 1, 2019)

Sometimes ski areas use diesel to lower peak electric demand. Often pricing per kilowatt hour for the entire month is based on peak demand.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 1, 2019)

(double post delete)


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 2, 2019)

Newpylong said:


> Not entirely true. Modern chairs can be ordered with 2 APU drives. The Secondary diesel is usually sized appropriately to power the lift at near design speed. While the second (the real emergency APU) is much smallet an just long enough to evacuate the lift. This is why there are some chairs that (the Sugarloaf Superquad comes to mind) that have operated on diesel for days on end when they have lost power or there is an electric curtailment. Keep in mind you cannot continue to load the lift with only a single drive available. This is whennthe multiple APUs come in.



Can't you also order hydraulic drive backups that can be hooked up to a groomers hydraulics that can also be used for emergency evacs? Or do you have to decide on one OR the other option...


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 2, 2019)

I have heard of such a thing, I believe it would need to be an option at time of build.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 2, 2019)

Stratton ran Ursa off diesel at the end of 17/18 IIRC. There was some issue with the electric drive that was an extensive fit. They wanted to wait until the off season to address it. This was according to a an employee I spoke with at the base of the lift one weekend.


----------



## mister moose (Oct 2, 2019)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Can't you also order hydraulic drive backups that can be hooked up to a groomers hydraulics that can also be used for emergency evacs? Or do you have to decide on one OR the other option...



This would be horribly slow for all but the smallest lifts.  Flow rate, lower groomer hp, hose losses, all add up.


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 2, 2019)

mister moose said:


> This would be horribly slow for all but the smallest lifts.  Flow rate, lower groomer hp, hose losses, all add up.


I was evac'd from a lift by cat power at Bretton Woods once.  Slow for sure, but it got the job done.  Lift was running on diesel before, so last option, I guess. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Zand (Oct 2, 2019)

Mice were flying on Superstar today according to Facebook.


----------



## skiur (Oct 3, 2019)

Zand said:


> Mice were flying on Superstar today according to Facebook.



Some may have been flying, but they were wet mice, not frozen.


----------



## machski (Oct 3, 2019)

skiur said:


> Some may have been flying, but they were wet mice, not frozen.


K said as much.  They tested it now only because of all the pipe work they have done this summer.  Wanted the system fired up and checked before any cold to make actual snow.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 3, 2019)

cold enough tomorrow night (28) to blow if they want to. but prob no sense to it since the overnight lows are 35ish the following few days.


----------



## machski (Oct 3, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> cold enough tomorrow night (28) to blow if they want to. but prob no sense to it since the overnight lows are 35ish the following few days.


With New Northridge quad close but not all set to go, doubt they blow up on Rime.  But they might start blowing a pile on upper SS if they think they will have a long enough window to start the WC stock.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 3, 2019)

They have Reason and Upper East Fall if Rime is a concern with the lift too.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 3, 2019)

Its the mooooooossssssssttttttt wonderful tiiiimmmmeeeeeee oooooooofffffffff the YEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## 180 (Oct 3, 2019)

jimmywilson69 said:


> its the mooooooossssssssttttttt wonderful tiiiimmmmeeeeeee oooooooofffffffff the yeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



yup!


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 4, 2019)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Its the mooooooossssssssttttttt wonderful tiiiimmmmeeeeeee oooooooofffffffff the YEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



Sure is!


----------



## ss20 (Oct 4, 2019)

Fan guns being setup on the Superstar cam.  Not sure if they'll even stockpile tonight as it's going to pour on Monday.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 4, 2019)

ss20 said:


> Fan guns being setup on the Superstar cam.  Not sure if they'll even stockpile tonight as it's going to pour on Monday.



Given that they have roughly 7 weeks until snow control check by the FIS, unless they really want to see what the Summer work on the system they did, my guess with that forecast for Monday is that they're not turning them on tonight.

We're close, but K still has a ton of time to get Superstar ready


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 4, 2019)

can't wait to see this!


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 4, 2019)

jimmywilson69 said:


> can't wait to see this!
> 
> View attachment 25440



What a tease that is going to be! Snow you can’t ski for another month!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skifree (Oct 4, 2019)

bet they light the guns up tonight.
not going to last but good test run and marketing.
plus give new snow makers a bit of training.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 4, 2019)

Sunday River had a dusting last night (well early this AM)


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 4, 2019)

Guns are on now!


----------



## Zand (Oct 4, 2019)

If they were somehow able to pull off Sunday, I would go. But whether they do that or are just messing around itll all,be gone Monday.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 4, 2019)

i like your enthusiasm, but there's no damn way they open anything this weekend. 

whiteface and tremblant both posted a dusting of fresh snow on their peaks this morning


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 4, 2019)

Zand said:


> If they were somehow able to pull off Sunday, I would go. But whether they do that or are just messing around itll all,be gone Monday.


No chance, at K anyway, as the lift isn't ready. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Zand (Oct 4, 2019)

chuckstah said:


> No chance, at K anyway, as the lift isn't ready.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app



I'll load test for them. Lol


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 4, 2019)

killington facebook has the guns on rime at full blast, and all chairs are on the cable.


----------



## slatham (Oct 4, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> killington facebook has the guns on rime at full blast, and all chairs are on the cable.



Just saw that on Twitter. Well I was wrong - thought they would wait until mid-month, a more substantial cold snap, and a better forecast. It's very aggressive but then I guess that's the point. The beast is the BEAST!

PS: Guns on SS Headwall. Check the cam. It's beautiful.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 4, 2019)

slatham said:


> Just saw that on Twitter. Well I was wrong - thought they would wait until mid-month, a more substantial cold snap, and a better forecast. It's very aggressive but then I guess that's the point. The beast is the BEAST!
> 
> PS: Guns on SS Headwall. Check the cam. It's beautiful.



Full BEAST Mode!


----------



## JimG. (Oct 4, 2019)

Perfect...last day of fishing for me is tomorrow.


----------



## Rogman (Oct 5, 2019)

Mike Solimano announced last Monday that the chair would be ready the 9th. That's Wednesday! Probably the load test occurs early this week, get the approvals, and boom! Nice job by Jeff Temple: taking down the old lift in the snow, and working around the Bicknell's Thrush issues to have the lift ready on time. As for the snow making, I expect they got a little production over-night, and even if most of what they are doing is merely watering the lawn, it shows they're committed and ready! I like it. And it's not a small "test" patch, it's a significant effort: guns on Rime, Superstar headwall, and the 4 temporary fan guns on Preston's Pitch. And yeah, it'll all melt away, so what? Any October snow, open or not, takes that risk.


----------



## skifree (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## skifree (Oct 5, 2019)

thank you


----------



## drjeff (Oct 5, 2019)

Per a post this afternoon on the Green Mtn Controls FB page, the load test for the new Northridge Quad happens on Monday!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## powhunter (Oct 6, 2019)

Hiking Season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slatham (Oct 14, 2019)

Models finally showing some significant cold in the longer range. The last week of October looking like the real deal. The storm late this week might bring some high elevation snow but it does not bring in a significant cold snap unfortunately. Yes they may be able to get the guns going but it does not look like enough to open. Could be close. And it warms up again (though they might not care).

Looking at maps I'd say Saturday or more likely Sunday, October 27th is a better shot at opening day for K and others.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 17, 2019)

Snowflakes on Mount Snow's summit cam!  I'm sure other mountains in the spine aren't far behind!


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 17, 2019)

From the peak lodge cam looks like K got some white slop as well.
https://www.killington.com/the-mountain/webcams/mountain/peak-360-cam


----------



## drjeff (Oct 17, 2019)

Stratton has a summit shot with some snow on the ground up on their social media pages this morning as well

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2019)

Just looked at the k webcams and the top looks all white and superstar and ovation are white above the last cutoff between the 2


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## slatham (Oct 26, 2019)

Finally some cold showing up, run to run and model to model, for next weekend. Unless it speeds up, looks like Sunday the 3rd for opening.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 28, 2019)

slatham said:


> Finally some cold showing up, run to run and model to model, for next weekend. Unless it speeds up, looks like Sunday the 3rd for opening.


That might be a stretch but hopefully it happens. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 28, 2019)

Based on current K Peak outlook, not likely for this weekend.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 28, 2019)

Forget about opening...isn't it time to start bitching about how K isn't top-to-bottom yet?  Or do the naysayers come out around now and say there'll be no time to make snow for World Cup?  

To be honest, ever since I've been a Killington passholder (a few years now) I'd prefer to see them wait for a cold enough window to get open rather than see them blow a couple of nights only to have it melt away.  Snow not made now can be made on Vertigo later...or Devil's Fiddle for the people who still believe that'll happen with the current pipes on that trail now :lol:


----------



## JimG. (Oct 28, 2019)

ss20 said:


> Forget about opening...isn't it time to start bitching about how K isn't top-to-bottom yet?  Or do the naysayers come out around now and say there'll be no time to make snow for World Cup?
> 
> To be honest, ever since I've been a Killington passholder (a few years now) I'd prefer to see them wait for a cold enough window to get open rather than see them blow a couple of nights only to have it melt away.  Snow not made now can be made on Vertigo later...or Devil's Fiddle for the people who still believe that'll happen with the current pipes on that trail now :lol:



My thoughts exactly. 

Last season the big snow in November was a rare gift. Interested to see how things play out if the start of the season is slow.


----------



## slatham (Nov 2, 2019)

slatham said:


> Finally some cold showing up, run to run and model to model, for next weekend. Unless it speeds up, looks like Sunday the 3rd for opening.



Sorry, but it's not often I get it right. But my forecast from last Sunday was pretty good IIMSSM.

Here's another. There will be a mini powder day before they hit day 7.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2019)

slatham said:


> Sorry, but it's not often I get it right. But my forecast from last Sunday was pretty good IIMSSM.
> 
> Here's another. There will be a mini powder day before they hit day 7.


Looks like a good chance of that.... And places that wait until next weekend to spin their lifts for day 1, *may* start the season with said mini powder day... 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 3, 2019)

Any trip report from K


----------



## machski (Nov 4, 2019)

Will post an actual after I get a few runs in.  Looks like guns off on Rime and Reason this morning, but they are running on Upper Eastfall and Great Northern off the Gondola into North Ridge and SS for the WC build down to the top of Preston's.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 4, 2019)

Any chance we go k-1 great northern north ridge East fall runout k1 this weekend??


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 4, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Any chance we go k-1 great northern north ridge East fall runout k1 this weekend??



Probably a great chance of accessing the North Ridge via Great Northern off the top vs still having to walk down the stairs. Trending colder mid-week...


----------



## machski (Nov 4, 2019)

So here's today's K update.  Rime is ok, bit hard and ball bearingish but skiers left is nice and soft.  Woodward park on Reason just opened, nice setup if your into that.  Upper Eastfall not yet open, still gunning there and started moving towards GN off top but not fully fired up yet.  No way you are skiing down to start the weekend as nothing has been started beyond Rime.  New quad very nice.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 4, 2019)

i'll be there saturday whether or not they get t2b. my girlfriends mom is in town from weds-sunday, and she hears us talking about vt so much, she wants to go. plan is to head up friday after work, stay at the lake bomoseen lodge which we love, have them drop me at K saturday morning, while they go off to woodstock to enjoy the day. 

then probably 2 days at sunday river t2b next week.


----------



## machski (Nov 4, 2019)

Afternoon update, they have stretched a bit further up GN but still not to the top of the Gondi.  Here's what it looks like under the Gondi coming onto the short stretch of Cascade.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 4, 2019)

machski said:


> Afternoon update, they have stretched a bit further up GN but still not to the top of the Gondi.  Here's what it looks like under the Gondi coming onto the short stretch of Cascade.View attachment 25508View attachment 25509
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


Thx for the update. Should be done for the weekend. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 4, 2019)

What’s the lodge situation?

I’m getting dropped off Saturday, is there a place to boot up and stash a bag, in light of the k1 lodge construction?


----------



## Dickc (Nov 4, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> What’s the lodge situation?
> 
> I’m getting dropped off Saturday, is there a place to boot up and stash a bag, in light of the k1 lodge construction?



The original K-1 is still standing untouched.  New one is being build behind it on parking lot side.


----------



## skiur (Nov 4, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> What’s the lodge situation?
> 
> I’m getting dropped off Saturday, is there a place to boot up and stash a bag, in light of the k1 lodge construction?



New Lodge is being built next to old Lodge.  Kbl is fully functional.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 4, 2019)

cool, thanks 

the gfs is super encouraging all the way thru nov 17


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Nov 4, 2019)

I’ll be hitting killington Sunday and Monday, can’t wait!!! [emoji1689][emoji1689][emoji1689]


----------



## machski (Nov 4, 2019)

The old KBL is fully functional, the roads in and out however have shifted.  You must take Vale Road in and out (main access road is currently closed above Vale).  The lots basically start below and to the North of the Gondi storage shed with a new temporary staircase to the right of the Gondi shed.  So no close drop off to the lodge available.  They do have a temp building below the Gondi shed for tickets/ticketing and a small ticket booth at the start of the Gondi line maze.


----------



## NYDB (Nov 4, 2019)

Friday shaping up to be solid.  Going to try and make it.  

Sent from my SM-G973U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## urungus (Nov 4, 2019)

I’ve posted a trip report from today:

https://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/142092-Killington-Nov-4


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 5, 2019)

urungus said:


> I’ve posted a trip report from today:
> 
> https://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/142092-Killington-Nov-4



Awesome. Way too get it.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 5, 2019)

K online prices just went up this morning for the early season


----------



## Rogman (Nov 5, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> K online prices just went up this morning for the early season


Yes, let the hate flow through you!!!

Seriously, they've done a ridiculously good job on snow making. "Temperatures? We don' need no stinkin' temperatures".


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 5, 2019)

Rogman said:


> Yes, let the hate flow through you!!!
> 
> Seriously, they've done a ridiculously good job on snow making. "Temperatures? We don' need no stinkin' temperatures".



Yo assface. Just stating the fact - no opinion. A little defensive homer. No hate except now toward you. [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 5, 2019)

I think it’s lame that they raised this weekends price already. Snow in the forecast, and pent up demand to ski, so I get it. I bought mine fearing a further increase. Fingers crossed for t2b but not holding my breath


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I think it’s lame that they raised this weekends price already. Snow in the forecast, and pent up demand to ski, so I get it. I bought mine fearing a further increase. Fingers crossed for t2b but not holding my breath



No real difference than most any dynamic pricing situation. If I want to fly to Disney in say April, I would expect to pay less today for the tickets than if I bought them the week before. Those who take on the most "risk" by buying sooner get the greatest reward (lower prices), plus one has to figure that with the IKON crowd, and the limited options this weekend (especially Saturday by the looks of it as it seems like a few other *may* be able to get a lift spinning for Sunday looking at the weather currently) gotta think that K may want to try and minimize the walk up/last minute non pass crowd for safety sake.

The really good thing is, that by the looks of things, in 2 weekends, there *should* be about everyone open who doesn't have a hard, Thanksgiving week opening day set, with the cold air duration likely to be over the Northeast starting later this week and sticking around for a while by the looks of the models


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 5, 2019)

Picked up a $31.99 ticket for Mount Snow Nov 14th to kick off the season. They have some pretty cheap early tickets on the website. I figure by then Mount Snow should have several top to bottom routes.


----------



## Rogman (Nov 5, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> Yo assface. Just stating the fact - no opinion. A little defensive homer. No hate except now toward you. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Star Wars meme. A joke, nothing more, making fun of the whole hate on Killington thing, and not intended to be aimed at you specifically. Still, I'm flattered you think I'm worth hating. Seems like work, so I won't bother. Perhaps you should save those special feelings for someone who feels the same way about you. Have you tried marriage?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 5, 2019)

Rogman said:


> Star Wars meme. A joke, nothing more, making fun of the whole hate on Killington thing, and not intended to be aimed at you specifically. Still, I'm flattered you think I'm worth hating. Seems like work, so I won't bother. Perhaps you should save those special feelings for someone who feels the same way about you. Have you tried marriage?



It's all good. De-escalate. Most folks still associate Star Wars with Carrie Fischer and Mark Hammil's glassy-eyed coked-up TMZ leaked outtakes.

Memes don't work too well on these old school message boards. You have to be very subtle, or very blatant. I'm afraid you walked the tightrope on that one.

Then again SmellyTele's avatar is from Star Wars... kind of kills the aspect of plausible deniability :lol:


----------



## Rogman (Nov 5, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> It's all good. De-escalate. Most folks still associate Star Wars with Carrie Fischer and Mark Hammil's glassy-eyed coked-up TMZ leaked outtakes.
> 
> Memes don't work too well on these old school message boards. You have to be very subtle, or very blatant. I'm afraid you walked the tightrope on that one.
> 
> Then again SmellyTele's avatar is from Star Wars...


I don't think anyone has ever accused me of being subtle.


----------

